
Ask HN: What additional data do you think should go into your credit risk? - rm2904
Right now, companies look at only your timely historical credit payments to determine credit risk. If you don&#x27;t have a credit score or believe your credit score doesn&#x27;t represent your true risk, what would you want companies to look at instead? e.g. in case of international people, their qualifications and data from their home country; for millennials, their education background and future potential.
======
pavornyoh
_Right now, companies look at only your timely historical credit payments to
determine credit risk_

I have to disagree with the above quote. That is not only what they used. This
should shed more light
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/218126](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/218126)
[https://www.calcxml.com/do/article?id=751719129&cat=credit](https://www.calcxml.com/do/article?id=751719129&cat=credit)

What you are proposing thus, _their qualifications and data from their home
country; for millennials, their education background and future potential_
will lead to discrimination, redlining etc..

~~~
rm2904
1\. I should've been more explicit in saying that they only look at credit
related behavior. The article shows contributions of various things to their
FICO score. 2\. there are several things that can't be used to underwrite in
the U.S. - [http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0347-your-equal-
credit-...](http://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0347-your-equal-credit-
opportunity-rights) other variables such as education are fine if they are not
a very close proxy of the prohibited variables

